# Channel ID's



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello 2 all, 
I have a ST4 - which im assuming is a starmate 4. I noticed on Ch 81 which should be THE STROBE still shows cinemagic. Any idea why they didnt change it or are they aware of it? 

Thanks


----------

